# Vinyl wrap vs Plasti Dip?



## Trigger (Feb 26, 2015)

I bought a stock red CTD and I'm looking to change it up and make it stand out from the hundreds of other Cruzes around town appearance wise and performance wise. 
I want to black out the roof, but not with paint. 
I've seen some results of vinyl wrap and many PlastiDip projects but I cant decide between the two. I definitely want a gloss black to go with the Konig Illusions I will be purchasing, is there a way to make PlastiDip glossy? And does one of them last longer, or affect the original paint in a different way? 
I've never experimented with either so this is all new.

Thanks!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

You can get a gloss out of plasti dip but it's never a really good one. On a roof is hard to get good results from a can anyways. Dipyourcar.com has a new gloss out I hadn't tried gets that is supposed to be good. For the roof I would go vinyl. Find a good shop that uses a good 3m vinyl or close. If properly taking care of it should last you about 6 years before it starts to fade. It will be cheaper and less headache to go that route. For accents I would use dip tho.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

+1. Vinyl wrapping the roof is the better way to go for both quality looks and less of a hassle. Everything else, trim, chrome, bowtie, rims, mirrors, Plastdip will be the easier route with about equal quality.

The gloss dip (not sure about the new stuff) doesn't give it a shiny look, but it does give it a glossier look than the matte look dip has standard.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2014 Summit White RS*

.
I've got a *2014 Summit White Cruze RS* and I've been thinking about doing the roof with 3M glossy vinyl wrap and perhaps the hood and trunk lid with 3M matte vinyl wrap. Does anyone have ideas, suggestions or photos they'd like to share to help me along the way to ensure I get it right the first time out of the box?

Been thinking matte on the hood to avoid blinding reflections into the driver's eyes on a bright sunny day, and matte on the rear deck lid to match the hood. What do you think? Also, if I do the deck lid, should I leave the factory spoiler white?

- -
Ulysses


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> I've got a *2014 Summit White Cruze RS* and I've been thinking about doing the roof with 3M glossy vinyl wrap and perhaps the hood and trunk lid with 3M matte vinyl wrap. Does anyone have ideas, suggestions or photos they'd like to share to help me along the way to ensure I get it right the first time out of the box?
> 
> Been thinking matte on the hood to avoid blinding reflections into the driver's eyes on a bright sunny day, and matte on the rear deck lid to match the hood. What do you think? Also, if I do the deck lid, should I leave the factory spoiler white?
> ...


Sorry never used vinyl so I can't provide suggestions/photos. But I would vinylize your rear lip if you do the trunk. Also, personally, I'd do all 3 panels the same, but that's because I am a consistency Nazi.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 26, 2015)

cruzinred92 said:


> You can get a gloss out of plasti dip but it's never a really good one. On a roof is hard to get good results from a can anyways. Dipyourcar.com has a new gloss out I hadn't tried gets that is supposed to be good. For the roof I would go vinyl. Find a good shop that uses a good 3m vinyl or close. If properly taking care of it should last you about 6 years before it starts to fade. It will be cheaper and less headache to go that route. For accents I would use dip tho.


Super, thank you!



cdb09007 said:


> +1. Vinyl wrapping the roof is the better way to go for both quality looks and less of a hassle. Everything else, trim, chrome, bowtie, rims, mirrors, Plastdip will be the easier route with about equal quality.
> 
> The gloss dip (not sure about the new stuff) doesn't give it a shiny look, but it does give it a glossier look than the matte look dip has standard.


I'm just hoping if I do the accents in gloss PlastiDip after the roof in vinyl, that it won't look goofy. But hey, if it does I can just peel it off anyways and have pictures to show others 

Learning experiences I suppose!


----------



## Trigger (Feb 26, 2015)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> I've got a *2014 Summit White Cruze RS* and I've been thinking about doing the roof with 3M glossy vinyl wrap and perhaps the hood and trunk lid with 3M matte vinyl wrap. Does anyone have ideas, suggestions or photos they'd like to share to help me along the way to ensure I get it right the first time out of the box?
> 
> Been thinking matte on the hood to avoid blinding reflections into the driver's eyes on a bright sunny day, and matte on the rear deck lid to match the hood. What do you think? Also, if I do the deck lid, should I leave the factory spoiler white?
> ...


I agree with cdb, I would do the spoiler and go all the way back with it if you would do the trunk. I hope you do, I would love to see how it looks. I've considered doing my whole hood (but I want an aftermarket hood so I'm stuck between the two), but not the trunk. Be sure to post pictures if you do!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Trigger said:


> I agree with cdb, I would do the spoiler and go all the way back with it if you would do the trunk. I hope you do, I would love to see how it looks. I've considered doing my whole hood (but I want an aftermarket hood so I'm stuck between the two), but not the trunk. Be sure to post pictures if you do!


Will do, and thanks! Are you guys planning to be at the Lordstown meet-up on June 12th? If yes, I may have the car done by then for you to inspect in person.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Vinyl over plastidip anyday, atleast IMO.... i have quite a few plasti dip projects that came out great.... back in 2012 lol and to this day looks pretty good. A few chips here and there but thats plastidip. I would still prefer wrap over plasti.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 26, 2015)

UlyssesSG said:


> Will do, and thanks! Are you guys planning to be at the Lordstown meet-up on June 12th? If yes, I may have the car done by then for you to inspect in person.


I wont be there, but hopefully the next one if its a little closer to home. 



CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Vinyl over plastidip anyday, atleast IMO.... i have quite a few plasti dip projects that came out great.... back in 2012 lol and to this day looks pretty good. A few chips here and there but thats plastidip. I would still prefer wrap over plasti.


Have you worked with vinyl at all?

I'm hoping to see some finished projects!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i wish i could man lol i have a buddy that wraps pretty much anything you bring him. i plan on ripping off all the plastidip and adding a vinyl same colour of the taupe grey. ill take some pics for you.


Trigger said:


> I wont be there, but hopefully the next one if its a little closer to home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trigger (Feb 26, 2015)

Sooo, I ended up just getting it painted because, after buying (good) vinyl and having it applied (professionally), it ended up being cheaper and looking better that the vinyl guys previous work. However I did still use carbon fiber vinyl on front and back bowties.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

With the paint chipping issues.. I'm thinking Vinyl.. Matted Black. Orange accents. Now if only I can "trick" I mean talk my better half into agreeing with me.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

As a 3M dealer I get to experience a ton of wrap and see a ton of dip. I am not of a fan boy for dip. Vinyl can look good. Funny part is as a big 3M dealer I would recommend avery supreme wrap any day over 3M


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Anyone know how to remove the roof antenna and the drip rails? Im interested in wrapping my roof but cant figure out how either come off.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I put chrome trim around my hood and trunk. Also some on the doors but I am going to redo those. Seems to make it stand out a bit. I am also going to paint my rims black and accent them with the same colour paint as the car. Also want to get some spyder headlights and tail lights, black style. I want to do some colour changes to the interior as well. Not a fan of the tan trim.


----------

